# Servlet URL aufruf



## BigBoss (8. Dez 2006)

hi,

hab vollgendes Problem,
ich muss aus einem Servlet eine url aufrufen und ihr diverse Parameter mit Get mitschicken.
das zusammenbauen der URL ist nicht weiter das Problem aber wie rufe ich aus dem Servlet im selben fenster die neue URL auf?
hab jetzt den ganzen tag gesucht aber nix passendes gefunden.

Gruß BB


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2006)

das geht nicht, Servlet haben mit URLs nix zu tun,

du kannst entweder den Browser die Information schicken, dass er zu einer anderen Seite gehen soll:
http://www.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~www1test/redirect.html

oder du könntest den Inhalt einer anderen Seite laden und diesen an den Browser zurückgeben,
so wie du sonst eigenes HTML zurückgeben würdest,
das wären dann zwei getrennte Schritte die nicht direkt zusammenhängen


----------



## BigBoss (8. Dez 2006)

hi,
erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Ich muss imprinzip nur eine url mit verschiedenen get parametern aufrufen
die url sieht so aus
http://test.test.de/servlet.do?wert1=a&wert2=b
ich will und bekomme den inhalt der seite nicht direkt zurück wesegen es keinen sinn macht die Seite auszulesen

ich hoffe ich habs halwegs verständlich rübergebracht
Gruß & thx BB


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2006)

Teil 1 meines Postes hast du nicht völlig überlesen?
aber nix dazu gesagt,
also mehr als das kann man nicht antworten,

weiß nicht ob du nun den Thread als beendet ansiehst oder noch eine Frage offen ist 

---------

wenn das andere Servlet im gleichen Server ist gibts natürlich noch sowas wie ein forward zum anderen Servlet
(falls du das noch nicht wußtest),
Parameter kann man da aber nicht setzen, die Information müsste dann anders übertragen werden


----------



## xagoo (26. Dez 2006)

Hi,

so etwa:


```
response.sendRedirect("DeineSeite");
```

wobei "response" in den Funktionsparametern deines Servlets deklariert ist ...
z.B.:


```
protected void processRequest(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) {
```
....................

*Auszug aus der SUN-Doc:*

*sendRedirect*

void sendRedirect(String location)
                  throws IOException

Sends a temporary redirect response to the client using the specified redirect location URL. This method can accept relative URLs; the servlet container must convert the relative URL to an absolute URL before sending the response to the client. If the location is relative without a leading '/' the container interprets it as relative to the current request URI. If the location is relative with a leading '/' the container interprets it as relative to the servlet container root.

    If the response has already been committed, this method throws an IllegalStateException. After using this method, the response should be considered to be committed and should not be written to.

    Parameters:
        location - the redirect location URL 
    Throws:
        IOException - If an input or output exception occurs 
        IllegalStateException - If the response was committed or if a partial URL is given and cannot be converted into a valid URL

######################


ich hoffe es hilft!

André


----------

